# "baby" bird & dead sibling



## giarueda (Jun 8, 2009)

Let me start by saying- This is a wonderful web-site. Also, I aplogize for knowning so little about pigeons. This is my first encounter with any birds. 

A pigeon family had a nest on our roof. The baby looks almost full grown. We noticed the parents had not returned in a couple of days, and the the baby was acting peculiar; he normally scurries to hide when he sees us, but this time he simply stood on the roof and watched my husband mow the entire lawn! My husband got a ladder to investigate and found a dead sibling in the nest, rotting and covered in maggots, and the entire nesting area was completely covered in bird-poop. The bird offered no resistance when captured. He was covered in tiny bugs. Although he appears (almost) full grown, he has no feathers under his wings, and he is very thin. I can see his breast bone like it's not even covered with flesh or feathers. He eats a little, and I will try the feeding/watering techniques I learned from other posts. Also, I've tried cleaning him with a moist cloth, but he still appears so dirty. ("He" could be a "she"- I don't know the difference.) He seems to be improving slightly- he actually resists when I reach in the cage to get him for feeding, and he is starting to take little flying leaps (he "flew" up about feet on to the back of a sofa.)
Questions: Is there a product I should get for the bugs? Should I be concerned about the lack of feathers under his wings? Should I try a different method to clean him? Any other advice?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=36836


----------



## giarueda (Jun 8, 2009)

Lovebirds,
Did I miss something? Or was there a response to any of my questions in your last posting?
I just came for help, not to be insulted. I'm trying to do the right thing, and that's why I'm at this web-site. I'm assuming you're a bird expert, so perhaps you can provide some useful advice. 
Thank you for your time.
Gia


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Hi Giarueda, 

Lovebird just post a link where she gave you an advice, I didn't see anything wrong or insulte, I paste her answer, I don't know what part you saw that was offensive, she is one of our experts and have a good reputation here in this forum.

This is what Lovebird wrote:

You can use Sevin Dust to kill the little buggies. Just dust the baby being very careful not to get it in the eyes, nose, etc.....
The lack of feathers under the wings is probaby indicative of his age. I'd guess around 18 days or so. 
You can take a look here and see about how old you think the little one is.
http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm


Ivette


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Gia...I think Lovebirds just pointed out that she replied to your post in the other section of the site....she provided a link to her answer  Hehehe...I am figuring you missed the link she provided, and instead just read the quotes in her signature....

So, no worries, just a misunderstanding.

If the baby is eating solid food on her own, great. and drinking from a shallow water bowl...great (sometimes you have to literally gently push their beak into the water for them to catch on  )

She is maybe at the borderline stage where she either knows or doesn't know...how to eat on her own. It sounds like she is underweight...something to be careful of, but not necessarily something which may be an acutely dangerous situation at this point....

If she is not really eating much, you may have to go to a simple handfeeding method...no syringes or gavages involved....just a matter of popping safflower seeds or small veggies into her mouth.

But *before we get to any of that*, please report back on how she is doing.

Also...cleaning: Dawn dishwashing liquid. take the birdie, put her under the kitchen faucet, lukewarm water (not anywhere as warm as a human shower temperature). keep her eyes away from the water and soap. Squirt some Dawn on her and later the feathers all around...then rinse her off and pat her dry with a towel. She will still be wet afterwards so keep her in a warm place. This will likely need to be repeated sometime during her stay with you...but give it a few days before her next bath...no need to stress her out any more.....

Some sort of flea powder, as Lovebirds suggested, is a good idea once she is dry...again, keep it AWAY from her mouth/nostrils/eyes.

It could be the parents just abandoned her due to the dead sib...and she isn't completely weaned yet so is not quite getting the nourishment she needs.

It could also be she is fighting an illness due to the conditions of the nest (NO WORRIES, they do NOT transmit to humans or other animals...just remember to wash your hands and change your shirt after handling her; also, if you have any other birds in the house, do not put the pidgie in the same vicinity).

Whatever case, be vigilant. Please get back to us and let us know how she is acting. Particularly:

*1) are her eyes wide open and does she seem alert ? or does she often close her eyes and seem sleepy/lethargic ?

2) Does she stand and move around a lot. Or does she sort of just sit immobile ?

3) Are her feathers fluffed out most of the time...or do the sit to her body, making her look 'slim' ?

4) Does her breathing seem laboured at all ?

5) Is her breath stinky, or when you look in her mouth is it mucousy/creamy looking in there ????

6) Is she pooping at all ?
*
Keep her in a warm, dry place....maybe on some towels...something soft. Warm =warm. Ambient heat is supportive care which helps birds heal.

We wanna know if she is showing signs of illness...in which case she may need more than just supportive care (food, water, safe place to rest) and time.

BTW...where are you located ??????...we may have a member in your n'hood.....

BTWBTW...do you dance Rueda ? or did I misinterpret your 'handle' ?

OK, keep us posted. Thanks again to you and your husband for caring


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

giarueda said:


> Lovebirds,
> Did I miss something? Or was there a response to any of my questions in your last posting?
> I just came for help, not to be insulted. I'm trying to do the right thing, and that's why I'm at this web-site. I'm assuming you're a bird expert, so perhaps you can provide some useful advice.
> Thank you for your time.
> Gia


OMG!! I'm SO sorry. I didn't even THINK about you reading the quotes in my signature and not seeing the link.
Forgive me. 
I don't consider myself an expert by any stretch, but I like to help when I can.


----------



## giarueda (Jun 8, 2009)

*Thank you everyone!!!*

Sorry to Lovebirds- I didn't know there was a link. (Like I said, this is my first time at your website).

I have read everything and will get busy with all the excellent advice. (bath, bug powder). She is drinking water, but I can't get her to eat any veggies. I can get her to 'swallow' the Lafeber's Nutri-start Baby Bird Formula, but I think she seems a bit old for that???

To answer a few of your questions:

1) are her eyes wide open and does she seem alert ? or does she often close her eyes and seem sleepy/lethargic ? She is alert

2) Does she stand and move around a lot. Or does she sort of just sit immobile ? she stands and moves around

3) Are her feathers fluffed out most of the time...or do the sit to her body, making her look 'slim' ? feathers a fluffy in some places, but look slim in others

4) Does her breathing seem laboured at all ? breathing fine, and a strong heart beat I can feel when I hold her. She seems to be getting very comfortable with me, and actually relaxes on my lap after feeding and cleaning. 

5) Is her breath stinky, or when you look in her mouth is it mucousy/creamy looking in there ???? I didn't smell anything bad, no mucous.

6) Is she pooping at all ? Yes, she's pooping like crazy!

We live in Temecula, CA; any pigon experts near-by?

...and finally, yes I like to dance, but I don't know the connection with my name. Rueda is my last name (it means wheel in Spanish).


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

its either red mite or louse i would try red mite you can buy a power that you just put on the bird we sell that at the pet shop where i work or you can buy a spray which you can just put on the back of the neck to the start of the tail
hope it helps
james


----------



## giarueda (Jun 8, 2009)

...also, we are keeping her in our pet carrier on towels in a warm, dry place. 
Based on the speedpigeon.com photos, I estimate him/her to be about 25 days old.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

giarueda said:


> ...also, we are keeping her in our pet carrier on towels in a warm, dry place.
> Based on the speedpigeon.com photos, I estimate him/her to be about 25 days old.


Sounds like the baby is ok except for being starved. I think a few days of good meals and she'll be on the road to recovery. At 25 days, it will start to eat on it's own in no time. Once it learns how, you'll be set. 
We'd love to see pictures if you can get some. We're pretty much picture crazy round' here......


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

OK, good job so far ...

Rueda is a type of salsa dancing where the partners are in a circle and the women keep switching partners at particular moments in the song....

End of digression.

Food: 2 ways....

1) baby bird formula: if you have a syringe or eyedropper, try putting it just inside the tip of their beak....a lotta birds will recognize it as food as swallow it down. It should be lukewarm, not hot. Not a huge squirt, just a relatively small drop at a time....

If the bird just shakes her/his head and the food goes flying everyhwere, then you can go to this option:

2) seed or veggie popping: using safflower seeds, or those diced frozen veggies from the supermarket (particularly peas and corn and carrots -although cut the carrot squares in half again, at least)...pour some boiling vater on the veggies to thaw them and make them warm (not hot).
Tale a piece or kernel, open their beak, find where their tongue ends in their throat (this is also where their trachea/airhole is, right where the tongue connects to the throat)...and pop the food BEHIND and PAST where the tongue ends. This will land it right at the door of their throat & their throat/esophagus should do the rest (swallow it). Just make sure you get that morsel past the airhole/trachea opening. I sometimes lightly skewer the morsel on a toothpick to locate it in their throat more accurately.

See if either of those work.

For the baby formula, she'll need about 22-25 cc/day divided into about 3-4 feedings to gain weight.

If the veggie/seed popping method....3-4 feedings a day of about 7-10 pieces of veggie.

Keep us posted


----------



## giarueda (Jun 8, 2009)

GOOD NEWS!! I started out with the formula, but after reading the advice I augmented it with the veggie popping. He/she initially resisted, but yesterday evening we caught the little guy pecking wildly at the dish of seed and veggies!!!!! Of course the food was flung or scattered all over the place, but I think, or at least hope, he got some of the food down his throat.


----------



## giarueda (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh...and...I'm gonna have to do some research. I gotta see the Rueda salsa!

Also, the bugs are gone, and the bath worked miracles. He's still thin, but at least he LOOKS much bigger with the feathers all fluffed out. My 4-year-old son is getting quite attached to the birdie. 

Hey, one more question. Do the parents ever return to reclaim their young? I saw a pigeon at the old home site, and I couldn't help but wonder if it was Mama or Daddy? 

Any suggestions to get the bird to fly?


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Gia, 

I just saw your post. Thank you so much for rescuing this baby. You are doing a good job with him/her. I'm in Fallbrook. I'll PM you with my phone number if you have questions.

Margaret


----------



## giarueda (Jun 8, 2009)

Good News- the pigeon has learned to eat, drink, is clean and free of parasites. He has been released and flew away. I am very happy. Thank you EVERYONE for your advice and support. I think pigeon owners are wonderful people


----------

